# Best wormer for Round Worms?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Round Worms are a problem around here, and like dummies we didn't give a second dose of Equimax when we treated a few weeks ago :doh: 
We have a doe with eyelids that are paler than I would care to see, and I was wondering if it's too late to do the 2nd dose and just leave it at that, or should we do a 2nd and then 3rd dose? I'm positive they'll need it, esp. with how I heard a neighbor's goat had a wormload.

What is the best thing to treat round worm? We've been using Equimax, but to worm everyone this time since the does my kids used in 4-H are grazing more and browsing more, I want to get them too as a precaution.
If I use the Equimax it would take 4 tubes! I would love to avoid spending $50 on wormer, I just don't have it right now.

Is there another wormer that is just as good? It's Ivermectin that kills round worm right, and the prazequantel is just for tapes? If I need Ivermectin, what would be the lowest amount needed as I'd prefer to use horse paste.

Thanks for any help, I need to get this while I am in town today.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, the praziquantel is just for tapes. Doesn't touch anything else. Dosing is the same on plain Ivermectin paste as Equimax, so you will need roughly the same number of tubes. I personally really like albendazole, but the smallest amount you can get is 500mL for about $40. Also, although it is probably not your problem, check her good for lice. Housing here is not what I would like it to be, and a couple of my babies had lice bad. Trying to treat for anemia without eliminating the cause didn't work very well. Much better with the lice gone.

Oh, and I would give 2 doses to the doe having problems. If she has a high wormload, she likely has a high number of immature worms as well that won't be killed by the wormer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know if Safeguard still works for you. It does still work for me. Dose at 1cc per 10 lbs and do 3 days in a row. Repeat in 2 weeks if you need to. At least with the Safeguard you should be able to buy a small bottle of it at TSC.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much both of you I appreciate it 

I don't think it's lice, but this particular doe is dark red w/black skin and the lice we've dealt on and off with are the little red ones. I do treat them regularly with permectrin spray, but haven't spotted anything on anyone. I am getting kind of paranoid over this stuff, so I tend to run my fingers through a different goats coat just about every day, and check eyelids at least 2x a week on most of them.

We haven't had much luck with Safeguard  It was the first wormer we ever started using and didn't really affect the wormload. That's why we started using Equimax once in a while, and occassionally Quest Plus, when we aren't using Cydectin, but of course Cydectin doesn't kill round worm, otherwise we wouldn't have this issue.

My problem is estimated at 3x the dose I have 4,300lbs. of goat to worm.
I think the tubes are what 1200lbs?
Equimax went up to about $13-14 a tube  I may just ask them at the horse supply store what inexpensive, but effective wormer will treat round worm.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe how much horse paste wormers are going up!! :shocked:

Quest Plus was about $12 a tube, now it's like almost $15 at one of the feed stores who usually have competitive prices.

I was too afraid to see how much they were selling Equimax for LOL

I bought durvet brand Ivermectin paste 1.98% ivermectin.

I hope this will work? I'll dose it 3x the goats weight, I don't have exact weight on the adults, so if I think they are 150lbs, then I am giving them 200lbs <which would be 600lbs worth of wormer>.

I can't wait to eventually get a digital scale!


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Durvet brand ivermectin will work the same as any other brand. It's all the same, and some of the different brands are manufactured by the same company, just sold under different names. I always get whichever brand is cheapest.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Goober said:


> Durvet brand ivermectin will work the same as any other brand. It's all the same, and some of the different brands are manufactured by the same company, just sold under different names. I always get whichever brand is cheapest.


Thanks  That's what I figured, but wanted to make sure. It was apple flavored, and they didn't seem to mind that one bit 
It was the cheapest at one of the local feed stores, I think it was $4.59 a tube.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> That's why we started using Equimax once in a while, and occassionally Quest Plus, when we aren't using Cydectin, but of course Cydectin doesn't kill round worm, otherwise we wouldn't have this issue.
> .


Cydectin should work on roundworms. Roundworms is sort of a generic
parasite term for a whole lot of parasites including barber pole worm.
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html ... b64cac052a
If I remember right, you found some suspicious looking rice in your goats
and then your neighbor said they had round worm and they used cydectin
so cydectin must be ineffective. No offense, Candice, you know you are
one of my favorites on here, but that is not a very scientific approach to
your problem. If you even have a problem. I suppose it is possible
where you live is on the cutting edge of some sort of worm resistance to
cydectin. I'm so old I remember when vets would tell you there was no
known resistence to ivermectin. I know for a fact that is no longer true.
But.
If your goats are again wormy, even if with roundworms, I would bet 
it is because you haven't used cydectin in awhile, not because you did. 
You need a fecal and a talk with your vet about round worms. If I am
wrong, please straighten my silly arse out! Peace.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Tenacross said:


> HoosierShadow said:
> 
> 
> > That's why we started using Equimax once in a while, and occassionally Quest Plus, when we aren't using Cydectin, but of course Cydectin doesn't kill round worm, otherwise we wouldn't have this issue.
> ...


Thanks Tenacross.
We wormed with Cydectin at the beginning of July. We gave them high doses, and the young ones we had exact weights on including the one that my daughter found the 'white grain of rice' on.

Our neighbor is a vet assistant/training to be a vet or something in that field of work, they have been worming with Cydectin as well, and thought all was good until they did a fecal.
Pretty much, I've heard that Ivermectin is the wormer of choice for round worm. But, I was wondering if there was another wormer that was just as good or affective. Ivermectin isn't completely useless here, just depends on what your worming against.
I know on the websites it says Cydectin is effective against round worm, but not in our area. If it had been an adult who had that white rice grain on the butt I'd say well maybe we didn't give high enough dose since it's easier to get the weight wrong, but being a kid that was weighed... and more than a month after giving Cydectin 

We should be good to go now, and if for some reason I suspect further issues, I'll have a fecal done. 
This has been a super crazy year, everyone I know around here has complained about the parasites. Get rid of one and seem to deal with another.


----------

